# Driving License in Portugal



## AuMargaret (Feb 3, 2015)

Simple if you have a UK Driving License - just change it over. Not so if you are from Aust. I wanted to advise other Australians (with AU Driving License) that you cannot drive here in PT with it once you are a Resident. I know this because I have been trying to get to grips with what has to be done. The letter I received today (fortunately it is in broken English) advises that I must get a Medical Certificate "atestado medico", plus I need to get my AU license authenticated either by the AU Embassy or by the driving license authority. Once I have the above, I must go to see the IMT (in my case in Leiria) with the original license plus a copy and pay 30 Euros. :blabla:


----------



## grammymissy (Jun 21, 2009)

Similar for Americans, we needed drivers license translated into Portuguese, MVA driving history, apostilled by state issued in the U.S., and medical exam paper. However we are using a service in Tomar to process for us. We were told we had 90 days to exchange license from our VISA issue date. Non EU, different rules.


----------



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

I know I am pedantic but can we please have the correct spelling on here please. It is LICENCE when a noun and LICENSE when a verb, i.e. I hold a British LICENCE and am therefore LICENSED to drive in Portugal. Thank you. I know the US spelling is different but more people on this site are from UK than anywhere else it appears. Even the AFPOP letter is wrong.


----------



## grammymissy (Jun 21, 2009)

Since it is a U.S. Drivers License that I had, the correct spelling is License. If I had a UK Licence, then that would be the correct spelling. I did not realize this was only a UK site, since it is referred to as a expat site for portugal, and it is my understanding that expat is a general term and not just for UK citizens.


----------



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

I did not say it was only a UK site just that the overwhelming majority of contributors are from UK. It goes without saying that it is open to all.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Damn Johnny Foreigners simply don't understand that we're two nations divided by a common language! 



Sorry about that........ just couldn't resist it! LOL


----------



## bom dia lisbon (Aug 8, 2013)

Even if it were a spelling error, which it is not, there are much worse offenses (yes, the sixth letter is an S) than incorrect spelling that has no bearing on the content or understanding of a post on an internet forum... namely, the correction of said spelling.


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

bom dia lisbon said:


> Even if it were a spelling error, which it is not, there are much worse offenses (yes, the sixth letter is an S) than incorrect spelling that has no bearing on the content or understanding of a post on an internet forum... namely, the correction of said spelling.


Exactly, it could have been serious grammatical errors !!!!!!!!


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

TO ALL the correct spelling for an American is license while the British spelling is Licence. It's an international forum open to all.


----------



## izian (Nov 21, 2013)

I am actually quite appalled that somebody would moan about spelling a word wrong, and then not apologise when its pointed out that they are wrong anyway!
This is a friendly forum, not an English exam! 
What would happen if somebody with dyslexia posts something with several errors in it, would they get jumped on too?

I'm currently trying to register my PT address with my UK driving licence at my local IMT office. Unfortunately its not as straight forward as I hoped as the lady behind the counter was adamant that I cannot to it. Any one else had this?


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Y'know what they say about spelling and grammar......... it's the difference between helping your Uncle Jack off a horse and helping your uncle jack off a horse!  LOL

Regarding the driving licence (or should that be license): I have an old pink paper UK one and IMTT refused to change it because it was damaged.......... however, as I understand it, and as DVLA told me, there is legislation that allows one to drive here on a UK licence......... and for what it's worth, I was recently stopped by a GNR officer who threatened to give me a €30 fine for not having a PT licence........ I stood my ground and argued with him that I was allowed to drive on my UK licence and told him I would refuse to accept his fine if he gave it to me AND that under EU law, I was entitled to an English speaking officer to explain things to me.......... and in the end he just threw his arms up in the air and told me to burger off and leave him alone so I did just that.

All that said, the driving schools can usually do the changes but at the moment, they're temporarily locked out of the system whilst IMTT are changing it........ I'd suggest you wait a month or two and then have a driving school try to do it for you.


----------



## izian (Nov 21, 2013)

Thank you, that's good to know. 
I'll try a driving school in a few weeks


----------



## In 2 bikes (Apr 18, 2013)

TOO often we see the TWO spellings referred TO, but it is relevant to WHERE the author is from when they WERE penning the article about THEIR licenc/s/e. So it can be seen THEY'RE absolutely correct, whether it be here or THERE. It isn't neCeSSary to aSSaSSinate every, questionable, graMMatical oCCuRRence or even the person's, or persons', missuse of the apostrophe should the oCCaSion arise.

.......... just saying ;-)


----------



## advolex (Mar 8, 2015)

*European driver's licence in PT*



izian said:


> I'm currently trying to register my PT address with my UK driving licence at my local IMT office. Unfortunately its not as straight forward as I hoped as the lady behind the counter was adamant that I cannot to it. Any one else had this?


Moaning aside, you wanted to know if anyone had his European driver's licence registered here. I have done so on my own, without Portuguese language skills. It can be done, and it is a requirement by law to doing so. It's also free of charge. And it should be done within 90 days of moving here, unless I'm mistaken. Generally, you as an alien, are entitled to drive any vehicle your foreign licence permits in the Portuguese territory for as long as two years, provided that your European licence hasn't expired by itself by then.

Also, let me propagate the use of the ACP (Automóvel Club de Portugal) as an alternative to the driving schools when it comes to exchanging your foreign licence to a Portuguese one. There is a membership fee, but it comes with several discounts and bonuses which might make it worth your while. And they have an in-house MD who is used to writing affidavits for the IMT, at least here in Porto.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

izian said:


> I am actually quite appalled that somebody would moan about spelling a word wrong, and then not apologise when its pointed out that they are wrong anyway!
> This is a friendly forum, not an English exam!
> What would happen if somebody with dyslexia posts something with several errors in it, would they get jumped on



I totally agree Izian

Although we all speak the same language there are variations just as there are variations in accents.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I think that p'raps we're taking it all a bit too seriously and maybe a nice glass of relaxative might be in order.


----------



## bom dia lisbon (Aug 8, 2013)

Let's be thankful that that both British and American English are legitimate and accepted. 

On the other hand, the transition period for the Acordo Ortográfico ends this week Watch your Portuguese spelling


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

bom dia lisbon said:


> *Let's be thankful that that both British and American English are legitimate and accepted. *
> 
> On the other hand, the transition period for the Acordo Ortográfico ends this week Watch your Portuguese spelling


Dunno about that......... some of us still haven't forgiven you for chucking all that tea overboard, let alone forgiven you for butchering the Queen's English the way you do!


----------



## advolex (Mar 8, 2015)

*IMTT or even the Camara?*



izian said:


> Thank you, that's good to know.
> I'll try a driving school in a few weeks


Did you get any help from a driving school? When I heard that these schools could help, I later in May 2015 heard that the law had changed and the driving schools were not allowed to any more. The ACP Automobile Club of Portugal would then be the only assistance available, for members only. - Now when I'm pressed for time, I hear from the ACP that the law has changed (again!), and now even the ACP are not allowed to assist with the application, medical examination and such.

How on earth do they find the time to change the law that often, I wonder. Of course the issuer of any portuguese driver's licence is the IMT (or IMTT as it's officially called nowadays), so you probably just go there (by car of course, as they are located outside of the city centres) and bring your medical certificate and european driver's licence and some cash to file the application.:fingerscrossed:

If anybody has succeded with the exchange of his driver's licence lately, it would be interesting to hear about the endeavour. Btw, I read elesewhere (Driver´s licence: renew (UK) or exchange (pt) ? - British Expats) that the Loja do cidadão could help also, but said info from 2013 must be outdated.


----------



## advolex (Mar 8, 2015)

advolex said:


> Did you get any help from a driving school? When I heard that these schools could help, I later in May 2015 heard that the law had changed and the driving schools were not allowed to any more. The ACP Automobile Club of Portugal would then be the only assistance available, for members only. - Now when I'm pressed for time, I hear from the ACP that the law has changed (again!), and now even the ACP are not allowed to assist with the application, medical examination and such.
> 
> How on earth do they find the time to change the law that often, I wonder. Of course the issuer of any portuguese driver's licence is the IMT (or IMTT as it's officially called nowadays), so you probably just go there (by car of course, as they are located outside of the city centres) and bring your medical certificate and european driver's licence and some cash to file the application.:fingerscrossed:
> 
> If anybody has succeded with the exchange of his driver's licence lately, it would be interesting to hear about the endeavour. Btw, I read elesewhere (Driver´s licence: renew (UK) or exchange (pt) ? - British Expats) that the Loja do cidadão could help also, but said info from 2013 must be outdated.


Corrections:
1. No, the law hasn't been changed yet again. Just don't call first, just take your papers and best looking mini portrait and go to the nearest ACP. You never know who picks up the phone. Don't call,
2. The fee is about € 80 including the stamp tax to the IMT. And the medical examination and the handling.
3. You will get a stamped, certified copy of your old but still valid driver's licence to produce if asked. You will also get an appointment with the authority one of the following days.
4. The medical examination entails a visual test and an audiological test, all tests rather thorough but nothing to be afraid of.
5. At the IMT you should get the question if you need a certified declaration that you are entitled to drive. You would answer Yes, please.
6. Go to the IMT and show up in time for your appointment. Others wait there the whole day. So show respect.
7. A few days later you should receive a call from the ACP saying that your driving permit has arrived. Say that you will pick it up later the same day. Do it.
8. The temporary permit is limited to 2 - 3 months. You can then rest assured that your portuguese driver's licence is being processed and you will receive it before your temporary permit expires.
9. Moan about something else. It wouldn't be sent automatically, without any effort, in your old country either.
10. This "simplified" process is for European driver's licences. Someone else should inform about Australian and American "driving licenses" (moaning aside)


----------

